# SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut



## Colonia (4. Juli 2011)

*SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen den Intel Core i5 2500k. Der Prozessor läuft bei mir auf Standarteinstellungen. Was mir auffällt ist das der Kühler des i5 sehr laut ist. Bei aufwendigen Arbeiten, wie z.B Prime95, oder Bad Company 2 dreht der Lüfter sehr laut. 

Ist das normal oder nicht?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Wenn du den Boxedkühler hast ja.


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> Ist das normal oder nicht?


Das ist schwer zu beantworten, weil Schall bekanntlich unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird...
Hast du einen groben Vergleich der Lautstärke?

*Btw.:* Das was laut ist, ist der Lüfter nicht der Kühler.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Boxedkühler hast ja.


 Du musst dir bewusst sein, das der Boxed nicht der beste Kühler ist, und deswegen ist der halt laut 



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Du musst dir bewusst sein, das der Boxed nicht der beste Kühler ist, und deswegen ist der halt laut


 
So laut finde ich den gar nicht, das er lauter als High-End-Lüfter/Kühler ist, sollte niemanden verwundern...


----------



## Colonia (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Ok, danke für die Antworten. 

Ich meinte natürlich den Lüfter und nicht den Kühler .

Ich habe aber gelesen, dass der Boxed Lüfter "ziemlich" leise sein soll. Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr...

Kaputt scheint er auch nicht zu sein, weil er bei Prime95 nicht über 72°C gegangen ist.


----------



## IconX (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Der Boxed ist superleise- genause leise wie 99 % der Highendlüfter wie in der PCgh nachzulesen ist.


----------



## Colonia (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



IconX schrieb:


> Der Boxed ist superleise- genause leise wie 99 % der Highendlüfter wie in der PCgh nachzulesen ist.


 
Dann scheint meiner irgendwie aus der Reihe zu tanzen. Ich finde ihn im Normalbetrieb (Internet, Office etc.) nicht laut, aber sobald ich anfange CPU Lastige Spiele zu spielen, oder mit aufwendigen Programmen arbeite, wird der Lüfter ziemlich laut. Wie laut das ist kann ich nicht definieren. Man hört es aufjedenfall durch das normale Gespräch von Personen.


----------



## IconX (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Das sollte eigentlich nicht normal sein. Hast du mal die Temperaturen gecheckt/ den Kühler ab und wieder drauf gesetzt?


----------



## basic123 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Ich behaupte mal, das Problem ist nicht der Lüfter selbst sondern der Kühlkörper. Da hat Intel wirklich an der falschen Stelle gegeizt. Ich habe mal letzte Woche den Boxed Kühler vom i7 2600K und Phenom X4 9950 verglichen. Dabei ist der Intel-Kühler mindestens 50% leichter und hat kaum Kupfer bzw. keine richtigen Lamellen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Find den boxed jetzt auch nicht laut. Hab aber noch nie prime oder bc2 laufen gehabt.


----------



## Gothic1806 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Laut Pcgh Heft vom Sandy-Bridge Test ist er 0,9 Sone laut unter Prime 95 was ja eigendlich leise ist .


Mfg Markus


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Laut Pcgh Heft vom Sandy-Bridge Test ist er 0,9 Sone laut unter Prime 95 was ja eigendlich leise ist .
> 
> 
> Mfg Markus


 Das müsste eigentlich leise sein! 
Überprüfe mal, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Naja, aber optimal ist das natürlich nicht.
Ich würde dir schon zu einem alternativen Kühler raten.


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Laut Pcgh Heft vom Sandy-Bridge Test ist er 0,9 Sone laut unter Prime 95 was ja eigendlich leise ist .
> 
> 
> Mfg Markus


 
de kann ich nicht glauben  hatte nen Boxed auch 2 wochen am laufen und bei Folding @ Home musste ich ihn untertakten damit die temps im "gelben" bereich bleiben. Ist aber logisch ist halt dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt => 35€ in die Hand nehmen und gut ist.


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Vielleicht hat sein Lüfter auch nen beginnenden Lagerschaden.
Dann müsste man aber ein leichtes Klackern vernehmen können.


----------



## Keygen (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

hast du mal AMD lüfter gehört? da bekommt man ja tinitus...

naja es ist abhängig wie gut dein lüfter belüftet wird, bei mir ist er das leiseste part am PC, hinter der Festplatte^^


----------



## Paulner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Keygen schrieb:


> hast du mal AMD lüfter gehört? da bekommt man ja tinitus...
> 
> naja es ist abhängig wie gut dein lüfter belüftet wird, bei mir ist er das leiseste part am PC, hinter der Festplatte^^



Stimmt: der CPU-Kühler ist nur ein Teil der 'Kühlrette'! Welche Raumtemp hast du denn? Hat dein Case an sich weiter (wie viele) Lüfter? Welche Graka hast du? Wird die Auch laut? Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass der Kühler schon eingestaubt ist...


----------



## r|sen_ (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



IconX schrieb:


> Der Boxed ist superleise- genause leise wie 99 % der Highendlüfter wie in der PCgh nachzulesen ist.


 
Stimmt... Dafür sind die boxed Lüfter auch seit jeher bekannt... Flüsterleise Wundermaschinen...


----------



## Be4real (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



the|gamer* schrieb:


> Stimmt... Dafür sind die boxed Lüfter auch seit jeher bekannt... Flüsterleise Wundermaschinen...


 
Ja genau und die Kühlleistung ist genauso gut


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Vielleicht hat der Boxed "einen weg"... Wenn du es leiser haben willst, hier ein paar Empfehlungen:

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sind nicht allzu teuer und per Mobo (PWM-Funktion) auf 75% gedrosselt sehr leise

Gruß


----------



## Colonia (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



IconX schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich nicht normal sein. Hast du  mal die Temperaturen gecheckt/ den Kühler ab und wieder drauf  gesetzt?



Die Temperaturen waren nach ca. 40mins Prime95 ca. 72°C. Abgebaut habe ich das Teil aber nicht.



Kev95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sein Lüfter auch nen beginnenden Lagerschaden.
> Dann müsste man aber ein leichtes Klackern vernehmen können.


 
Ein leichtes Klackern kann ich jetzt nicht hören. Vielleicht baue ich das Seitenteil vom Pc nachher nochmal auf und höre dann nochmal.



Keygen schrieb:


> hast du mal AMD lüfter gehört? da bekommt man ja tinitus...
> 
> naja es ist abhängig wie gut dein lüfter belüftet wird, bei mir ist er das leiseste part am PC, hinter der Festplatte^^


 

Ich habe vor dem Intel Core i5 einen Amd Athlon x2 4200+ gehabt. Da fand ich den Lüfter viel leiser. Er ist auch nicht bei Prime95 so extrem laut geworden wie der i5 Lüfter.



Paulner schrieb:


> Stimmt: der CPU-Kühler ist nur ein Teil der  'Kühlrette'! Welche Raumtemp hast du denn? Hat dein Case an sich weiter  (wie viele) Lüfter? Welche Graka hast du? Wird die Auch laut? Ich nehme  mal nicht an, dass der Kühler schon eingestaubt ist...


 
Die Raumtemperatur bei mir im Zimmer beträgt ca. 23-24°C. Das Case hat keinen weiteren Lüfter. Vorne ist zwar ein Lüfter eingebaut, aber der hatte nach ein Monaten keine Lust mehr gehabt.
Als Grafikkarte besitze ich die Nvidia 8600Gt. Der Lüfter dort arbeitet leise und wird auch nicht laut. Eingestaubt ist der Lüfter auch noch nicht. Der ist ja gerade mal 2 Wochen alt .



facehugger schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Boxed "einen weg"... Wenn du es leiser haben willst, hier ein paar Empfehlungen:
> 
> EKL  Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel  775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)  (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Einen anderen Lüfter wollte ich mir irgendwann mal kaufen, aber dies war eigentlich noch nicht geplant. Wenn dieser aber leiser ist, und ich auch mal übertackten möchte, komme ich an einem anderem nicht vorbei.


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> Einen anderen Lüfter wollte ich mir irgendwann mal kaufen, aber dies war eigentlich noch nicht geplant. Wenn dieser aber leiser ist, und ich auch mal übertackten möchte, komme ich an einem anderem nicht vorbei.


Das heißt CPU-*Kühler* Aber wenn du eh mal übertakten willst, wären die empfohlenen eine gute Wahl

gruß


----------



## Keygen (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Paulner schrieb:


> Stimmt: der CPU-Kühler ist nur ein Teil der 'Kühlrette'! Welche Raumtemp hast du denn? Hat dein Case an sich weiter (wie viele) Lüfter? Welche Graka hast du? Wird die Auch laut? Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass der Kühler schon eingestaubt ist...


 
meinste mich oder ihn?


----------



## Colonia (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das heißt CPU-*Kühler* Aber wenn du eh mal übertakten willst, wären die empfohlenen eine gute Wahl
> 
> gruß


 
Mal doof gefragt: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Lüfter? Ist der Kühler nicht nur das Teil, welches die Wärme aufnimmt und der Lüfter ist das Gerät, was den Kühler kühlt ?

Kann man den Mugen 2 noch kaufen oder lieber den neueren Mugen3?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das heißt CPU-*Kühler* Aber wenn du eh mal übertakten willst, wären die empfohlenen eine gute Wahl
> 
> gruß


 Alternativ wären auch die Scythe Mugen 2+3 gut!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kriscom (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Du hast doch im Bios/UEFI unter dem Punkt H/W Monitoring die Möglichkeit die Fan-Settings anzupassen, bringt das nix?


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Lüfter? Ist der Kühler nicht nur das Teil, welches die Wärme aufnimmt und der Lüfter ist das Gerät, was den Kühler kühlt ?
> 
> Kann man den Mugen 2 noch kaufen oder lieber den neueren Mugen3?


Du hast es richtig erklärt Ich würde den Mugen2 dem Mugen3 vorziehen. Laut einigen Tests macht der neue nichts besser als der alte und der Mugen3 ist bei höherer Drehzahl sogar lauter als sein Vorgänger

Gruß


----------



## Vicblau (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

bin "Brockennutzer" und kann ihn nur empfehlen.. 
dachte manchmal schon er wäre kaputt so leise ist er...

mfg vic


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Der Ninja3 ist auch sehr gut grad bei langsam drehende Lüfter



IconX schrieb:


> Der Boxed ist superleise- genause leise wie 99 % der Highendlüfter wie in der PCgh nachzulesen ist.



Sag mal Tabellen oder Diagramme logisch verknüpfen kannst du nicht oder?

Intel Boxed bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl 0,9 Sone führen zu einer CPU Temperatur von 65Grad was ich schon als max Temp sehe.

Der lauteste und schlechteste nachrüst Kühler (Zalman CNPS 5X) hat bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl 0.8 Sone grad mal 50.9Grad

Na geht langsam ein Licht auf?

Dann ein Kühler der zum Highend gehört (Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1) bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl 0.1 Sone und ne CPU Temp von 46.8Grad
Den Bequiet könntest wahrscheinlich sogar passiv verwenden und der wäre Temperaturmäßig immernoch besser wie der Boxed und das bei 0 Sone.

So wie war das der Boxed ist nicht lauter?


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Kommt drauf an wie viel du Budget übrig hast :  Mugen 2 ist ein MULTITALLENT und wenn du den net unbedingt auf 4.5 ghz oct wird auch die TDP recht verträglich sein. 
Wenn du mehr investiern willst/kannst wärn auch die High end Lükus ne super alternative und mittlerweil gibts da schon nen Geheimtipp --> thermalright silver arrow (~50 euro - Nur Relevat wenn fix Oc+ eingeplant ist)
Wissenswert wäre noch welches Gehäuse du hast weil Mugen und silver arrow sind net grad "klein"


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie viel du Budget übrig hast :  Mugen 2 ist ein MULTITALLENT und wenn du den net unbedingt auf 4.5 ghz oct wird auch die TDP recht verträglich sein.
> Wenn du mehr investiern willst/kannst wärn auch die High end Lükus ne super alternative und mittlerweil gibts da schon nen Geheimtipp --> thermalright silver arrow (~50 euro - Nur Relevat wenn fix Oc+ eingeplant ist)
> Wissenswert wäre noch welches Gehäuse du hast weil Mugen und silver arrow sind net grad "klein"




Ich habe schon vorgehabt mal zu übertakten. Ich möchte den PC nicht dauerhaft mit 4,5 GHz laufen lassen, sondern nur für Benchmarks oder Tests. Eventuell auch mal höher . 
Was meinst du mit fix Oc+ ?
Ich habe das Gehäuse : LC Power Pro-Line Pro-906B . In der Breite hat es von außen gemessen knapp 20cm. 

Ich habe mir den Silver Arrow und auch den Noctua NH-DH 14 mal angeschaut. Welchen von beiden würdet ihr empfehlen? Oder dann lieber weniger Geld ausgeben und einen Mugen 2 kaufen?

Bringt es etwas, wenn ich mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufe und dort mehrere Lüfter einbaue?


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Ich würde dir ein neues Case empfehlen:

sharkoon T9 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder:

Xigmatek Midgard | Geizhals.at Deutschland

vielleicht auch:

Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wenn du "nur" bis 4Ghz übertakten willst, reichen die schon auf Seite 3 dieses Threads von mir empfohlenen Kühler dicke aus

Gruß


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> ...
> Die Raumtemperatur bei mir im Zimmer beträgt ca. 23-24°C. Das Case hat keinen weiteren Lüfter. Vorne ist zwar ein Lüfter eingebaut, aber der hatte nach ein Monaten keine Lust mehr gehabt.
> Als Grafikkarte besitze ich die Nvidia 8600Gt. Der Lüfter dort arbeitet leise und wird auch nicht laut. Eingestaubt ist der Lüfter auch noch nicht. Der ist ja gerade mal 2 Wochen alt .
> ...


Meinst du damit das du gar keinen funktionierenden Lüfter im Case hast, oder eh einen der hinten saugt?


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ein neues Case empfehlen:
> 
> sharkoon T9 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Die Gehäuse finde ich alle sehr cool. Ich werde mir dann, wenn es soweit ist, wahrscheinlich das Midgard kaufen.

Ich wollte den PC nicht dauerhaft auf einer zu hohen Taktrate laufen  lassen, aber ich wollte mal ein paar Tests machen und eventuell auch mal  höher als 4 GHz gehen, wenn der Prozessor es denn mitmacht.



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das du gar keinen funktionierenden Lüfter im Case hast, oder eh einen der hinten saugt?



Momentan habe ich keinen laufenden Lüfter im Case. Also nur Prozessor, Grafikkarten und Netzteil Lüfter. Ich glaube ich könnte in das Gehäuse auch keinen weiteren einbauen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Dann schau mal bei caseking.de gibts fast alle Gehäuse, die meisten haben schon Lüfter verbaut, dann dreht der Kühler auch nicht mehr voll auf. Nur mit einem neuen CPU Kühler wird sich die Situation nicht verbessern, da du keinen Gehäuselüfter hast der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert!


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei caseking.de gibts fast alle Gehäuse, die meisten haben schon Lüfter verbaut, dann dreht der Kühler auch nicht mehr voll auf. Nur mit einem neuen CPU Kühler wird sich die Situation nicht verbessern, da du keinen Gehäuselüfter hast der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert!


 
Habe ich schon geschaut .
Geht die Temperatur denn runter wenn mehrere Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind? Oder ist das alles nur Optik?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Nein, das ist auf keinen Fall nur Optik.
Immerhin befördern die die warme Luft gezielt aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Das wird auch der Grund sein warum dein Lüfter lauter ist. Er muss mehr drehen um die CPU zu kühlen.


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Also könnte ich mir mit mehreren Gehäuselüftern eventuell niedrigere Temperaturen von allen Komponenten erhoffen?
Wenn diese dann richtig angebracht sind.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vorgehabt mal zu übertakten. Ich  möchte den PC nicht dauerhaft mit 4,5 GHz laufen lassen, sondern nur für  Benchmarks oder Tests. Eventuell auch mal höher .
> Was meinst du mit fix Oc+ ?


MIT OC + meinte ich ,dass du deine CPU beyond 4,5ghz betreibn willst ^^
Mit Gehäuselüfis kann man schon den Airflow optimieren.Profitiern tut auch der CPU-Kühler meistens davon und wegam OC ich weiß net wie knapp dein Budget ist aber so groß is der unterschied zw Mugen 2 und Silver arrow auch nimma (30,90 Mugen und Silver Arrow 49,33 ) weil wenn man mal Oc betreibt hört man nimma so schnell damit auf und dafür ist eine High end Lüku wie geschaffn.
Riesiger vorteil deiner CPU @ standart nur 95 TDP und bei moderaten OC wird der Mugen reichen ^^
Nur wie schon erwähnt wenn du benchen möchtest und niedrige Temps für dich wünschenswert sind, finde ich die 20 euro relativ gut angelegt ^^
Hab vor gut 2 jahrn fürn Nordwand 54 euro hinblättert ^^


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> MIT OC + meinte ich ,dass du deine CPU beyond 4,5ghz betreibn willst ^^
> Mit Gehäuselüfis kann man schon den Airflow optimieren.Profitiern tut auch der CPU-Kühler meistens davon und wegam OC ich weiß net wie knapp dein Budget ist aber so groß is der unterschied zw Mugen 2 und Silver arrow auch nimma (30,90 Mugen und Silver Arrow 49,33 ) weil wenn man mal Oc betreibt hört man nimma so schnell damit auf und dafür ist eine High end Lüku wie geschaffn.
> Riesiger vorteil deiner CPU @ standart nur 95 TDP und bei moderaten OC wird der Mugen reichen ^^
> Nur wie schon erwähnt wenn du benchen möchtest und niedrige Temps für dich wünschenswert sind, finde ich die 20 euro relativ gut angelegt ^^
> Hab vor gut 2 jahrn fürn Nordwand 54 euro hinblättert ^^



Ok. Danke für die Erklärung .

Der Preis ist wirklich nichtmehr allzu groß. Ich denke ich werde mir den Silver Arrow und das Midgard als Gehäuse kaufen. Dazu werden dann auch ein paar Gehäuselüfter wie : Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die scheinen recht günstig zu sein und scheffeln gut Luft.

Wahrscheinlich aber erst im nächsten Monat . Solange muss ich wohl mit dem lautem Boxed Lüfter leben. 

Ich weiß es ist OT, aber bringt es überhaupt den CPU zu übertakten? Also außer bessere Benchmarkergebnisse gibt es doch keine Vorteile oder? 

Könnte man den CPU für einen Benchmark, der ca. 15-20mins dauert dann auchmal mit 4,5 GHz laufen lassen, oder wird es kritisch? Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein guter CPU-Kühler und die richtigen Temperaturen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*

Du kannst nen Benchmark 24Std laufen lassen solange die Temps im grünen Bereich bleiben.
Also so im Normalbetrieb wirst du die Übertaktung nicht merken nur bei rechenintensiven Aktionen.

Die Slipstream hab ich auch nur mit 500U/min sind echt gut für den preis.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



Colonia schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist OT, aber bringt es überhaupt den CPU zu übertakten? Also außer bessere Benchmarkergebnisse gibt es doch keine Vorteile oder?
> Könnte man den CPU für einen Benchmark, der ca. 15-20mins dauert dann auchmal mit 4,5 GHz laufen lassen, oder wird es kritisch? Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein guter CPU-Kühler und die richtigen Temperaturen.


Wenn du nur surfn willst reicht ein athlon x2 - ein I5 2500 plattet soagr @ standart clock nen 1100T  
Wenn du wie ich ein mkv recoder bist is OC interessant weil mein 1055t bringt @ 3,6ghz statt 8fps 12-13 fps zam. Wenn du Pc lasitige Games zockst würds sich vll auch bissl bemerkbar machen ^^ 
Silver arrow is einer der POTENTESTEN high end Lükus als wenn du OCn willst dann is das der perfekte Kühler. Weiters müsstest  du die Vcore und auch den TAKT sauber hochjaukn das du 200TDP zambrings
Is bei nen 1055t leider anders der sauft schon @ standart 125 Watt ^^


----------



## Colonia (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: SandyBridge Kühler sehr laut*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur surfn willst reicht ein athlon x2 - ein I5 2500 plattet soagr @ standart clock nen 1100T
> Wenn du wie ich ein mkv recoder bist is OC interessant weil mein 1055t bringt @ 3,6ghz statt 8fps 12-13 fps zam. Wenn du Pc lasitige Games zockst würds sich vll auch bissl bemerkbar machen ^^
> Silver arrow is einer der POTENTESTEN high end Lükus als wenn du OCn willst dann is das der perfekte Kühler. Weiters müsstest  du die Vcore und auch den TAKT sauber hochjaukn das du 200TDP zambrings
> Is bei nen 1055t leider anders der sauft schon @ standart 125 Watt ^^


 
Ich spiele relativ viel am PC, also auch CPU Lastige Spiele, wie BC2. Bald auch BF3. Welchen LuKü ich mir im Endeffekt kaufen werde weiß ich noch nicht 100%ig genau, aber ich werde mir zuerst einmal ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und dort ein paar Lüfter einbauen. Danach kommt der CPU Kühler.


----------

